# [KDE] - Wo speichert media:/ seine Einstellungen?

## Martux

Hallo!

Seit einigen Wochen spinnt bei meiner KDE-Installation (3.5.9 / ~amd64) mal wieder der media:/ kio rum. Sprich, Wechselmedien und auch CDs werden mal wieder nicht automatisch eingebunden. Jetzt habe ich heute meinen MP3-Player angeschlossen und wollte ihn gerade händisch mounten, doch siehe da: ein Icon tauchte auf (und ließ sich automatisch als User einbinden...). Ich würde gerne wissen wo KDE die Einstellungen z.B. für die Namen dieser Icons ablegt, unter /etc/udev/rules.d/ habe ich jedenfalls nichts gefunden... auch im /home/kde-3.5/ Verzeichnis konnte ich spontan nichts dazu finden.

----------

## ScytheMan

kde/konqueror mountet normalerweise mit HAL

läuft hal daemon bei dir?

----------

## Martux

Ja, folgende Programmversionen sind installiert (müßten doch wohl alle Beteiligten sein?!):

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-125-r2  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1  USE="X -acpi -apm -crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 1,228 kB

```

----------

## Martux

Habe noch ein wenig gesucht und im /home eine Datei namens /.kde/share/config/mediamanagerrc gefunden. Wenn ich diese verschiebe und hald neustarte wird die allerdings nicht neu angelegt... auch nicht wenn ich meine esata-Platte anknipse. Weiß wer von welchem Paket diese Datei stammt? Wie kann ich die neu erzeugen?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Habe noch ein wenig gesucht und im /home eine Datei namens /.kde/share/config/mediamanagerrc gefunden. Wenn ich diese verschiebe und hald neustarte wird die allerdings nicht neu angelegt... auch nicht wenn ich meine esata-Platte anknipse. Weiß wer von welchem Paket diese Datei stammt? Wie kann ich die neu erzeugen?

 

Ist die richtige...

Bei mir sind da alle Einstellungen gespeichert z.B. Name vom USB-Stick etc.

Vielleicht liegt ja der Fehler ned da, sondern in z.B. /media/.hal-mtab(-lock) oder hal bzw udev selbst?

----------

## Martux

Hmm, /media/.hal-mtab ist ne 0 byte Datei, scheint korrekt.

Die  /.kde/share/config/mediamanagerrc ist halt ein Riesenchaos bei mir, da ich tlw. Partitionen umformatiert und Festplatten ausgetauscht aber unter gleichem Namen laufen gelassen habe.

Da noch durchzublicken fällt schwer. Leider wird diese Datei nicht automatisch neu angelegt (auch nicht nach Neustart).

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Hmm, /media/.hal-mtab ist ne 0 byte Datei, scheint korrekt.
> 
> Die  /.kde/share/config/mediamanagerrc ist halt ein Riesenchaos bei mir, da ich tlw. Partitionen umformatiert und Festplatten ausgetauscht aber unter gleichem Namen laufen gelassen habe.
> 
> Da noch durchzublicken fällt schwer. Leider wird diese Datei nicht automatisch neu angelegt (auch nicht nach Neustart).

 

Bei mir sieht die so aus:

```
[/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Motorola_Z3_35409101041264_0_0]

automount=true

[/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial__USB_FLASH_DRIVE_197B1D22051C_0_0]

automount=true

[/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_0a64ee19_08ad_4cb7_9250_c5a4114ee957]

atime=true

mountpoint=/media/sticky

quiet=false

ro=false

sync=false

[/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_216e240f_651e_4942_ac36_9d831996adca]

atime=true

mountpoint=/media/sticky

quiet=false

ro=false

sync=false

[/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_470A_5D67]

atime=false

flush=true

mountpoint=/media/handy

quiet=true

ro=false

shortname=lower

sync=false

uid=true

utf8=true

[/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_4775_8D55]

atime=false

flush=true

mountpoint=/media/sticky

quiet=false

ro=false

shortname=lower

sync=false

uid=true

utf8=true

[/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_47A5_EE0C]

atime=false

flush=true

mountpoint=/media/usb-sticky

quiet=true

ro=false

shortname=lower

sync=false

uid=true

utf8=true

[UserLabels]

/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_0a64ee19_08ad_4cb7_9250_c5a4114ee957=Sticky

/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_19d12c57_6bec_4c53_92af_5f3d822bc605=Sticky

/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_216e240f_651e_4942_ac36_9d831996adca=Sticky

/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_470A_5D67=Handy

/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_4775_8D55=Sticky

/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_47A5_EE0C=USB-Sticky

/org/kde/mediamanager/fstab/mediaboxvideosmntsmbmediabox=Mediabox

```

----------

## Martux

Ja, bei mir auch, nur chaotischer. Neuschreiben der Datei hat an meinem mount Problem auch nichts gelöst. Ich finde es total nervig daß alle 1-2 udev, hald, dbus, whatever Versionen das automount dann wieder defekt ist.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

